# 3 Point Retractable Seat Belts in Convertible -- how would you do it?



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

I drive a 68 convertible and want to keep it mostly original. However, I want to make the back seat more safe for the kids (4 and 6), so I'm trying to figure out how to install 3 point retractable belts (i.e., shoulder belts) in the rear. 

Here's a seat belt I'm considering, but I'm not sure where I'd attach because you can't go directly to the frame in the place they ought to be mounted on a 68 convertible (see the attached picture of my interior below). Link to Wesco 3 Point for Convertibles 

Poor kids haven't gone for a ride longer than our driveway, so all thoughts/solutions are appreciated (even if you haven't done this yourself). 

I'm also thinking about installing 3 point retractable belts in the front while I'm at it. I've found one creative solution here: IMG_2842 | 3 Point Retractable in Front Seat


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The wesco link with the pic of the red Cutlass convert. looks like a good way to go. You might have to fabricate a strong floor mount under thee seat somewhere. My 67 body is in the shop so I can't look and get an idea now. Can you VELCRO the little dudes to the seat meanwhile???:rofl:


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

It's not original, but I went with the wesco 4 point belt for my girls.

Easy to install, easy to take out and turn back to stock.

4 Point Passenger Car SeatBelts


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Nedorama,
Thanks very much -- I'm very interested in this as a possibility. 
Any pics of what that looked like (I looked at your linked photo/blog -- nice restoration)? This might be a very workable solution for me for the back!

How well did it work with the convertible top (any binding or bunching issues when putting up/down)? 

I suppose the only thing is that it would stick out like a sore thumb when not in use (which would be most of the time) -- b/c black seat belts are proper to the parchment interior. Did you, or can you, simply disconnect and tuck the upper harness portion of the seat belt assembly back into the convertible top storage well when not in use -- that way it would just look like lap belts? Judging by the pictures on the Wesco web site it looks like the lap belt portion is permanently woven through the shoulder restraint portion -- and so this is not an option. . . . 

Thanks


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment on the resto - it's been a while, but should be on the road before Thanksgiving.

I'm attaching a picture that shows the seatbelts in the back - mine were same color as original, which was close to the seat color so it wasn't obtrusive. 

You can't disconnect them as both sides run down behind the seat and attach, and they "Y" in the back to go down and attach behind the seat. It leaves a small part of the rear seat covered, but this aesthetic concern was over-ridden by my wife's insistence that the only way our daughters could ride in the car was with it installed.

I kept the original lap belts and when the girls are old enough, will swap it back out. One is now out of boosters, the other is out of her car seat and into a booster. Always like the look on people's faces when I show up to car shows/Starbucks morning lots with the car seats -- it's a daily driver, people!


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

I have better pictures at home; this should give some idea as to what it looks like.

Good idea though - I'll add a section on the seatbelt with different views to my blogsite for others looking to add this.


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the additional info. Just to clarify, you're saying that you can't undo the uppers restrains off by sliding them over the seat belt buckle section?
Also, I take it there's no binding or any other issues when putting the top up/down? 

I'm with you, this is a daily driver -- and meant to be enjoyed (with the kids on the w/e). 

Thanks, again.


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

nope, can't take them off. The seat belts form a Y at the top, and then are 2 vertical belts that go over their shoulders and down inbetween the top and bottom bench cushions; the middle clasp holds it together to make an "H". Tonight I'll post a few more showing the belt on a booster seat that shows it off much better.

No binding problems with the top; the seatbelt coming up the back of the rear seat is pretty much flush with it.


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Great; please let me know as soon as they're posted. I definitely want to look at the pics to see how it works with booster seats.


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

here you go:
4-Point Seatbelt

Included pictures of all I have of it, plus links to Wesco's site and installation pictures from their site. Hope this helps!


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Amazingly helpful! Once the belt goes over the back of the seat, does it go between the seat and the plastic liner that the top folds into or did you cut a hole through the plastic liner? Don't snap pics on my account, but if you happen to be taking pics of anything else on the car, would you mind sending a pic of how the belt dives down over the seat into the well? Thanks again, I definitely think this is the route I'll go for the back seat. Now I have to figure the front.


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

On mine, it disappears between the back of the seat and the metal seat pan, so no holes were cut.

Glad this was helpful. Car is being put back together this week and next so will show what it looks like in final assembly.


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's an interesting link -- 1969 GM shoulder strap installation instructions. 
I'm not sure if they made these for 1968 (and I'm not sure if I could pick this up as NOS or a repop), but if anyone knows, please let me know.

Installation Instructions:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...5r28DA&usg=AFQjCNF_X9eXjV2VfKt1C57p8-CPdQjBEw

Also, for anyone going the 4 point-harness route, be aware that
the seat belt company at this link (on page 3 of the .pdf) warns that a 4 point harness seat belt should not be used in a seat without a head restraint.

http://www.schrothracing.com/docs/Rallye_3_&_4_Instructions.pdf
Perhaps the warning is satisifed with the use of a booster seat with a full back/headrest . . . ? Don't know the answer, but thought I would point this out.

In contrast, this manufacturer says headrests not necessary when installing on a bench seat. http://wescoperformance.stores.yahoo.net/4-point-seat-belt.html


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

we never had a convertible, but my sister and i used to take turns laying in the back on top of the speakers. kids have it rough these days.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

nedorama said:


> nope, can't take them off. The seat belts form a Y at the top, and then are 2 vertical belts that go over their shoulders and down inbetween the top and bottom bench cushions; the middle clasp holds it together to make an "H". Tonight I'll post a few more showing the belt on a booster seat that shows it off much better.
> 
> No binding problems with the top; the seatbelt coming up the back of the rear seat is pretty much flush with it.



Would consider this on my 66 hardtop. Where did you mount the behind the seat anchor? To the package tray or to the trunk pan behind the seats?

thanks!


----------

